# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  نصب BDE بدون درد سر

## behnam_dr

(قبل از توضیح یه پیشنهاد برادرانه:  BDE رو کنار بگذارید منســـــوخ شد. ) اما با توجه به اینکه مشکل خیلی از دوستانه...

با یه کلیک بر روی فایل SETUP  میتونید BDE رو بدون هیچ سوال و پرسشی نصب کنید. یا زمانی که دارید نرم افزارتون رو با یه ستاپ ساز اینستالی میکنید اینم تو مسیرش بزارین.

http://rapidshare.com/files/267616035/BDE.rar.html

http://d01.megashares.com/dl/be8648d/BDE.rar

http://www.justupit.com/get.php?id=0...7a6d4cc8fd3483

----------


## ma_zaree33

فایل را دانلود کردم  و نصبش کردم ولی چیزی تو منوی استارت اضافه نشد 
حالا باید چه کار کنم 
فایل های دیتابیسم کجا اضافه کنم تا برنامه ام اجرا بشه ؟

----------


## behnam_dr

> فایل را دانلود کردم  و نصبش کردم ولی چیزی تو منوی استارت اضافه نشد 
> حالا باید چه کار کنم 
> فایل های دیتابیسم کجا اضافه کنم تا برنامه ام اجرا بشه ؟



دوست عزیز ، اصلا نیازی نیست شما جایی فایلهای دیتابیستون رو اضافه کنید. فایلهای رو مثلا در مسیر جاری برنامتون بریزید . سپس به عناصر تیبلتون مسیر بدهید و نام تیبلی رو که ساختید در این عناصر مشخص کنید . برای اینکه محدودیت در نصب کردن برنامه در درایوهای مختلف نداشته باشید در آخر مسیر داده شده رو پاک کنید. و تنها نام جدول ساخته شده رو نگه دارید.

پیشنهاد برادرانه : " متکی به BDE نباشید ، سراغ موتورهای قویتر بروید "

----------


## mafazel

سلام دوست عزیز 
با تشکر از زحمتتون برای ساخت یک نصب کننده BDE بدون زحمت
اما عیب این روش اینه که برای استفاده در یک ستاپ ساز بقول شما، یک پنجره بالا میاد نشون میده که از  InstallSheild R5 استفاده شده.
اگه راهی بود که این نصب در پس زمینه انجام بشه خیلی عالی بود.

----------


## Bahmany

با سلام
لینک فوق مشکل داره
اگه دوستان لینک جدیدی دارن ممنون میشم معرفی کنن

با تشکر

----------

